# What gun to you use for small game hunting like rabbits, squirrels?



## Blk Bear (Jan 19, 2007)

When it comes to 22's you can't beat the ruger 10/22. In my opinion absolutley the best for the money.


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

For squirrels I use my scoped Marlin 795. For rabbits and birds I use my trusty Remington 870 Express 12 ga. with an improved cylinder choke and #8 shot. Gets em every time!

Captn---


----------



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

20 ga. o/u for rabbits 22 for squirrels


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a TC Encore .410 Pistol with number 6's. Works great! Also adds a little challenge to the hunt.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Remmington 121 Fieldmaster long rifle... was my grampa's gun...... I really like it...... plus it's my first rifle, so I don't have much to compare it too

:gaga:


----------



## Chipmunk Terminator #1 (Sep 3, 2008)

I use my Mossberg 500 20 gauge with #5 or 6 shot. Works great for squirrel and rabbit. Shoot whatever you see first. I like hi velocity shells because it has more kill power. (squirrels have very tough hides) It will probably make a mess no matter what type of shell you use. (on a rabbit even more)


----------

